# X finire ...



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

Ci vedremo domani per parlare
Io ho capito che non riesco a gestire una storia che ci si vede una volta mese si fa si del gran sesso e ciao
Per lui sono l’amichetta belloccia con cui scopa bene ma alla fine a parte inizio che di è rpeso sbandata ora mi parla dei suoi casini, grandi.della moglie malata ma anche io sono una persona con problemi, inferiori ai suoi, ma ci sono
E se questa cosa poteva esistere  era x un aiuto reciproco, un sostegno, invece mi sento usata e non mi va di essere così, non sono io
lui d ame vuole dolcezza, sostegno, risate
Non riesco a pensare di portare avanti due relazioni, di messaggairmi di nascosto dai miei bimbi e mio marito, ed è anche talmente pesante sua situazione che rattrista pure me invece di rallegrarmi

Non so perché ho scelto un uomo così incasinato, forse perché sento che ha bisogni di calore, ma mi sto svuotando io e sopttuto non recupero con mio marito non riuscendo a sdoppiarmi

Queste cose o le vivi come lothar a letto, divertimento e via o è impossibile

In più lui mi tira dentro le sue cose, addirittura parla di me con il terapista che li sta aiutando come coppia, è assurdo no?
La chiudo,devo chiuderla
mi mancherà ma come andare avanti se no?


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

MAH! ensa:


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

???
spiega




Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ensa:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ci vedremo domani per parlare
> Io ho capito che non riesco a gestire una storia che ci si vede una volta mese si fa si del gran sesso e ciao
> Per lui sono l’amichetta belloccia con cui scopa bene ma alla fine a parte inizio che di è rpeso sbandata ora mi parla dei suoi casini, grandi.della moglie malata ma anche io sono una persona con problemi, inferiori ai suoi, ma ci sono
> E se questa cosa poteva esistere era x un aiuto reciproco, un sostegno, invece mi sento usata e non mi va di essere così, non sono io
> ...


la relazione extra cosi'e'uno schifo,scusa se lo scrivo.Perche'diventa un peso,invece che un relax.
L'ho scritto qua'e lo ripeto perche'ti e'sfuggito,io all'altra penso solo quelle 2 ore che la vedo,quando le telefono,e stop.
Se facesse come il tuo amante,l'avrei gia'spedita......
E anche noi ci vediamo pochissimo,3 volte al mese....e mi va'benissimo,perche'se dovessi fare....tutti i martedi'in motel...sarebbe finita da un pezzo.


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

e hai ragione
ma anche fosse relax non riesco, mi sa non ci sono tagliata
sto male se penso a mio marito nonsotante tutti i ns innumerevoli problemi

cmq si le relazioni extra vanno vissute come te se no sonos torie parallele con mille casini

ma non so coem tu faccia a non farti prendere
forse x noi donne o x me non è solo sesso, c'è sempre altro se si va avanti




la relazione extra cosi'e'uno schifo,scusa se lo scrivo.Perche'diventa un peso,invece che un relax.
L'ho scritto qua'e lo ripeto perche'ti e'sfuggito,io all'altra penso solo quelle 2 ore che la vedo,quando le telefono,e stop.
Se facesse come il tuo amante,l'avrei gia'spedita......
E anche noi ci vediamo pochissimo,3 volte al mese....e mi va'benissimo,perche'se dovessi fare....tutti i martedi'in motel...sarebbe finita da un pezzo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2011)

Io non lo vedrei.
Se davvero la tua decisione è quella di chiudere, scrivigli per mail, e chiudi. Perchè vedervi? Oltre a rendere le cose obiettivamente più difficili, c'è il serio rischio che vi facciate prendere e che ci ricaschi.. e non avrebbe senso.
Cancella il suo numero, eliminalo dalla tua vita, scordati di tenere i contatti per fare qualche chiacchierata ogni tanto, oramai come amico l'hai perso, e non puoi recuperarlo dopo quello che c'è stato tra voi.
Sarà certamente durissima, soprattutto se hai preso una cotta, per questo devi essere convinta della tua decisione.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> e hai ragione
> ma anche fosse relax non riesco, mi sa non ci sono tagliata
> sto male se penso a mio marito nonsotante tutti i ns innumerevoli problemi
> 
> ...


Tra viverle come le vive Lothar ed essere una relazione piena di problemi ci sono anche altri modi per viverle....Il problema è capire come la vorresti vivere tu.


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

io la vorrei vivere come una cosa paicevole
solo che con lui non è possibile
troppi casini suoi

e poi sensi di colpa miei x mio marito per il quale provo cmq un sentimento
devo capire quale
cmq chiuderla non è facile per nulla sapete
la cotta c'è
ma non sto bene perchè poi mi manca sapere cosa fa dove sta aspetto l'sms carino non riesco a staccarmi e vivo male mio marito




farfalla ha detto:


> Tra viverle come le vive Lothar ed essere una relazione piena di problemi ci sono anche altri modi per viverle....Il problema è capire come la vorresti vivere tu.


----------



## sssister (6 Ottobre 2011)

se stai così male concordo che devi chiudere...
tra come la vivi tu e come la vive lothar ci sono molte vie di mezzo ma la determinante è sempre: questa cosa ti fa star bene?

io vedo l'amante pochissimo, ogni 2-3 mesi!, e non è che non ci pesni, ci penso eccome, i alcuni periodi anche ossessivamente. però fondamentalmente sto bene, anche farmi le pippe mentali è un antidoto alla noia... diciamo che la vita mi piace complicarmela e che anche i patemi pseudo-sentimentali _mi divertono_.

concordo con Lostris: non serve vedervi. Non è un fidanzato che lasci e che merita di sentirselo dire a quattr'occhi. è un amante clandestino che già hai difficoltà a incontrare: se organizzi un rendez-vous per lasciarlo, dopo tutta la fatica fatta a organizzare, ti sembrerà di sprecare tempo a lasciarlo e sarà facile ricascarci...

scrivigli, telefonagli se vuoi, digli che chiudi e perché... e poi fallo.

un abbraccio


----------



## sssister (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...
> E anche noi ci vediamo pochissimo,3 volte al mese....e mi va'benissimo,perche'se dovessi fare....tutti i martedi'in motel...sarebbe finita da un pezzo.


scusa ma tra tre volte al mese e tutti i martedì (che sono 4 al mese) non è che ci sia tutta 'sta differenza... ???


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

ame no, non fa stare così bene
sono molto confusa, parecchio


2/3 mesi?

qindi vi vedete sesso e a casa....
ecco io proprio non ci sono x nulla tagliata allora a una vita così non so cosa potrebbe darmi..a me piace anche il contorno le coccole l'sms carino una roba + romantica ecco
certo pure sesso si come no
ma poi finisce che ci pesno, mi paice
sarò troppo romantica lo so




sssister ha detto:


> se stai così male concordo che devi chiudere...
> tra come la vivi tu e come la vive lothar ci sono molte vie di mezzo ma la determinante è sempre: questa cosa ti fa star bene?
> 
> io vedo l'amante pochissimo, ogni 2-3 mesi!, e non è che non ci pesni, ci penso eccome, i alcuni periodi anche ossessivamente. però fondamentalmente sto bene, anche farmi le pippe mentali è un antidoto alla noia... diciamo che la vita mi piace complicarmela e che anche i patemi pseudo-sentimentali _mi divertono_.
> ...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ???
> spiega


... e che cosa c'e' da spiegare  se non lo capisci da sola  mica sei una bambina :mrgreen:



Provo solo compassione per quella povera donna che oltre ad essere alle prese con la Sua malattia (poverina, che male c'ha? :unhappy c'ha uno stronzo per marito che la tradisce.

E' proprio vero che a questo mondo bisogna avere "CULO"


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che cosa c'e' da spiegare  se non lo capisci da sola  mica sei una bambina :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non posso non quotare.

@ Rossi : A me dai la sensazione che vorresti "ovo, galina e culo caldo".


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> ame no, non fa stare così bene
> sono molto confusa, parecchio
> 
> 
> ...


Intendevo che non c'e'un giorno fisso come fanno molte''coppie'',possono passare anche 15gg.E puo'capitare la volta che si parla e basta.Ma sdolcinerie no,per convenzione usavo tesoro,ma mi sono imposto di evitarlo,cosi'non mi sbaglio..
Considera che la nostra e'una relazione molto particolare,vista l'enorme differenza di eta',comunque stiamo bene cosi'.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Intendevo che non c'e'un giorno fisso come fanno molte''coppie'',possono passare anche 15gg.E puo'capitare la volta che si parla e basta.Ma sdolcinerie no,per convenzione usavo tesoro,ma mi sono imposto di evitarlo,cosi'non mi sbaglio..
> Considera che la nostra e'una relazione molto particolare,vista l'enorme differenza di eta',comunque stiamo bene cosi'.


è interessante chiedersi perché una ragazza giovane e bella cerchi un'avventura via chat e con un uomo tanto più maturo di lei.
secondo te perché?


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

lo so questo
lo so e mi fa stare malissimo

ma come si dice razionalmente lo so poi qnd ti prendi cotta non cir agioni opiù
sarò diventata una merda io per carità ci sta

ci siamo trovati in un momento inc ui eravamo spersi entrambi x ragioni diverse ed è successo
non è culo èq eustioen di essere persone corrette
io  a questo punto non lo sono







Mari' ha detto:


> ... e che cosa c'e' da spiegare  se non lo capisci da sola  mica sei una bambina :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sssister (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> 2/3 mesi?
> 
> qindi vi vedete sesso e a casa....
> ecco io proprio non ci sono x nulla tagliata allora a una vita così non so cosa potrebbe darmi..a me piace anche il contorno le coccole l'sms carino una roba + romantica ecco
> ...


sì ci vediamo, sesso-coccole-chiacchierata e a casa.
qualche sms carino (e qualche sms maialo) in mezzo, e poi di nuovo quando si può.

Non voglio dire che io sia contentissima, che non preferirei vederlo più spesso, che non mi mancano i tempi quando ci scambiavamo messaggini quasi ogni giorno.

 però anche le cose così come stanno mi vanno meglio che niente.

oddio detta così fa molto zerbinesco 

ma il punto è che anche se ricevo meno di quanto vorrei, sono comunque contenta di quello che ricevo e non ci sto male perché non arriva di più.

quindi avanti....


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2011)

sssister ha detto:


> scusa ma tra tre volte al mese e tutti i martedì (che sono 4 al mese) non è che ci sia tutta 'sta differenza... ???


 mmh.. effettivamente....


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> lo so questo
> lo so e mi fa stare malissimo
> 
> ma come si dice razionalmente lo so poi qnd ti prendi cotta non cir agioni opiù
> ...




Appunto! ... cancellalo dalla tua vita ed impegnati di piu' con la tua, ch'e' quella che necessita attenzione.


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

lo so cis to provando
non è facile
purtroppo c'era del affetto prima un'amicizia la cazzata è stata andarci a letto
ma davevro gli voglio bene e sapendo qnt ha bisogno mi sembra di fargli male non sos e capita
abbiamo condiviso cose ben + intime del letto

è una situazione pazzesca lo so
cmq devo provarci
mi ha appena tele mio marito daglis tati uniti, mi manda foto da far vedere ai bimbi..lo so è la mia famiglia lo so lo so maledizione

come si sta male, maledizione a me ecco
perchè scatta anche il confornto. i baci dell'amante le coccole cose cui rinunicare si fa fatica
mi dico la vita è già dura eprch rinuncaire?
io rinuncio xchè sta cosa non mi fa recuperare con mio marito e vivo come innamorata di un altro


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ci vedremo domani per parlare
> Io ho capito che non riesco a gestire una storia che ci si vede una volta mese si fa si del gran sesso e ciao
> Per lui sono l’amichetta belloccia con cui scopa bene ma alla fine a parte inizio che di è rpeso sbandata ora mi parla dei suoi casini, grandi.della moglie malata ma anche io sono una persona con problemi, inferiori ai suoi, ma ci sono
> E se questa cosa poteva esistere  era x un aiuto reciproco, un sostegno, invece mi sento usata e non mi va di essere così, non sono io
> ...



......E nn la chiuderaiiii......
sto vivendo un'esperienza molto simile alla tua ma proprio molto molto molto .......


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è interessante chiedersi perché una ragazza giovane e bella cerchi un'avventura via chat e con un uomo tanto più maturo di lei.
> secondo te perché?


 Fidanzata in casa da 3 anni,con fedina...,scopre nel cell del tipo,40anni,sms dell'amante,storia che starebbe bene qua'.ahahahahh.Lo pianta su 2 piedi perche'e'tipa tosta,non le serve chiedere al forum,decide e fa.Non cerca soldi,anche se le mie possibilita'forse le conosce.In questo momento non cerca storie serie,ma lavoro,e forse quando si sistemera'la perdero'.
Considera infine,non per vantarmi...ma io non sono il classico 54enne,calvo,oppure con tutti i capelli bianchi,e la pancia.
Ma so benissimo che una roba simile non capita due volte


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

e come stai? sei sposata?




lunapiena ha detto:


> ......E nn la chiuderaiiii......
> sto vivendo un'esperienza molto simile alla tua ma proprio molto molto molto .......


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> lo so cis to provando
> non è facile
> purtroppo c'era del affetto prima un'amicizia la cazzata è stata andarci a letto
> ma davevro gli voglio bene e sapendo qnt ha bisogno mi sembra di fargli male non sos e capita
> ...





Non ti voglio offendere, PERO'


[video=youtube;Nwx3PiUeDjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwx3PiUeDjI&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> Ci vedremo domani per parlare
> Io ho capito che non riesco a gestire una storia che ci si vede una volta mese si fa si del gran sesso e ciao
> Per lui sono l’amichetta belloccia con cui scopa bene ma alla fine a parte inizio che di è rpeso sbandata ora mi parla dei suoi casini, grandi.della moglie malata ma anche io sono una persona con problemi, inferiori ai suoi, ma ci sono
> E se questa cosa poteva esistere  era x un aiuto reciproco, un sostegno, invece mi sento usata e non mi va di essere così, non sono io
> ...


Ale' domani si ciula...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Fidanzata in casa da 3 anni,con fedina...,scopre nel cell del tipo,40anni,sms dell'amante,storia che starebbe bene qua'.ahahahahh.Lo pianta su 2 piedi perche'e'tipa tosta,non le serve chiedere al forum,decide e fa.Non cerca soldi,anche se le mie possibilita'forse le conosce.In questo momento non cerca storie serie,ma lavoro,e forse quando si sistemera'la perdero'.
> Considera infine,non per vantarmi...*ma io non sono il classico 54enne,calvo,oppure con tutti i capelli bianchi,e la pancia.
> *


mio marito ne ha 50 ma è tutt'altro che così , ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

non vedo nulla....


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

al ristorante ? non credo


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> non vedo nulla....



... e ti credo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

vabbè mari che te devo di
ciao e grazie a tutti cmq


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> al ristorante ? non credo


Perche' arriverete e ve ne andrete scortati dalla polizia, guardati a vista?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> al ristorante ? non credo


Perche' arriverete e ve ne andrete scortati dalla polizia, guardati a vista?

chiedi a Farfy...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' arriverete e ve ne andrete scortati dalla polizia, guardati a vista?
> 
> chiedi a *Farfy*...
> 
> ahahahahahah


E chi e'?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi e'?


soreta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> soreta...
> 
> ahahahahah




:ar:​


----------



## MarcoP (6 Ottobre 2011)

Scusa ti vorrei fare delle domande.

Tu provi ancora amore per tuo marito?
Pensi che con tempo, impegno, volontà ecc. potreste recuperare il vostro matrimonio?

Se la risposta è si allora chiudi definitivamente con l'altro (non sentirlo più) e vedrai che, anche se ci stari male i primi tempi, poi tutto migliorera!
Certo è che devi parlare con tuo marito per recuperare quello che avete perso in questi anni/mesi. (Ovviamente anche tuo marito dovrà impegnarsi e credere in questa nuova fase...)
Spesso il tradimento nasce da qualcosa che mancava nella coppia.

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

No no no: ha una moglie malata, lui è uno stronzo e vuoi le sue coccole. 
No no no, non mi piace
E poi, da uno stronzo con una moglie in casa malata, dai davvero conto alle sue coccole?
E tuo marito?

Ma cazzo, un pò di rispetto per il prossimo


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

so di volergli un gran bene
amore non lo so
però ci sto bene anche se a volte mi fa inkazzare di brutto per il suo egoismo esasperato


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

la situazione è ben più complessa di così

cmq si non sta bene e fors enon starà mai più bene







Andy ha detto:


> No no no: ha una moglie malata, lui è uno stronzo e vuoi le sue coccole.
> No no no, non mi piace
> E poi, da uno stronzo con una moglie in casa malata, dai davvero conto alle sue coccole?
> E tuo marito?
> ...


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> so di volergli un gran bene
> amore non lo so
> però ci sto bene anche se a volte mi fa inkazzare di brutto per il suo *egoismo esasperato*


Ma riferito a tuo marito?
Il suo egoismo è tale da andare con un'altra donna? Ovvero, pensare solo a se stesso anche per la vita sentimentale?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2011)

sssister ha detto:


> se stai così male concordo che devi chiudere...
> tra come la vivi tu e come la vive lothar ci sono molte vie di mezzo ma la determinante è sempre: questa cosa ti fa star bene?
> 
> io vedo l'amante pochissimo, ogni 2-3 mesi!, e non è che non ci pesni, ci penso eccome, i alcuni periodi anche ossessivamente. però fondamentalmente sto bene, anche farmi le pippe mentali è un antidoto alla noia... diciamo che la vita mi piace complicarmela e che anche i patemi pseudo-sentimentali _mi divertono_.
> ...


Scusa, ma questa sarebbe pura maleducazione.
Non è un fidanzato, ma loro non sono bambini.


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Fidanzati o amanti, se chi tradisce ha avuto il coraggio di farlo, si deve dimostrare un uomo (nel senso di appartenere alla scpecie umana) e dire le cose come stanno. Sempre.
E' un atto di comodità, quando si decide di chiudere, non rispondere agli sms, al telefono e tagliare i ponti.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No no no: ha una moglie malata, lui è uno stronzo e vuoi le sue coccole.
> No no no, non mi piace
> E poi, da uno stronzo con una moglie in casa malata, dai davvero conto alle sue coccole?
> E tuo marito?
> ...


Concordo molto Andy,scusa Rossi ma il tuo''amore''e' un grande figlio di troia...invece che stare vicino a quella povera donna..corre dietro a te .. e tu lo ami pure....
Non voglio gufare ma andare dietro ad un poveretto simile....anche fallito nel lavoro dico bene???e' cercarsi le disgrazie,Vi separerete,lui non sara'piu'l'amante ma il compagno,che ti fara'vivere sotto un ponte tra stenti e miserie...contenta tu..vallo pure ad incontrare


----------



## sssister (6 Ottobre 2011)

non dicevo di sparire senza dirgli nulla!
di spiegarsi sì ma magari senza necessariamente vedersi.
certo che a quattr'occhi è molto meglio, ma rossi diceva che era molto complicato incontrarsi... e io forse mi sono immedesimata troppo nella mia situazione, dove  "molto complicato incontrarsi" uguale "ci vediamo ogni paio di mesi"... ecco se lui vuole troncare preferisco che mi mandi un'e-mail subito piuttosto che farmi aspettare due mesi in trepidante attesa di un eccitante incontro.
Se si tratta di aspettare qualche giorno chiaro che il discorso cambia e meglio dirsi le cose in faccia


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> e come stai? sei sposata?


Io sposata .... sto benissimo  quando nn lo sento
quando lo sento sono sempre sul chi va la perche nn so mai quale cosa impensabile piu venire fuori dalla sua testa....
su di lui ...sulla sua situazione a casa ...addirittura su  di noi  ....ma nn esiste un noi e mai nn esistera .....
Mi sono lasciata coinvolgere nei suoi problemi ....mi ci ha tirato dentro ....
Come te dico .... quando ci sentiamo o ci incontriamo basta chiudo per tutti i perche piu validi che mi vengono in mente ....
poi ops ..... nn lo faccio....
Poi mi dico ma che coglionaaaaaa che sono ok un'altra volta chiudo .....
Ma il fatto è che nn so perche nn riesco a chiudere io sto bene nn mi faccio nessuna sega mentale .....
Spero veramente che tu ce la faccia ma le dura .....per cui forza domani vai e chiudi!!!!!

ciao....


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Ah ecco*

E si, non solo mette le corna al povero marito.....ma..ma poerina non si senta tagliata per queste cose...lei vuole la storia d'amore,l'sms dolce,le coccole e cazzo così si sente una donna di facili costumi.....!Bè è ora di mettersi l'anima in pace....mignotte si nasce....cara rossi....e tu mi sembra che brava donna proprio non sei nata!Per cui:basta frignare....fatti le tue scopate....e se non ti sta bene mia cara avresti dovuto non agire prima!!!Troppo facile prendere il cefalo e poi piagnucolare che ci piace la torta.....!!Ma vergognati.....sembri una tredicenne!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si, non solo mette le corna al povero marito.....ma..ma poerina non si senta tagliata per queste cose...lei vuole la storia d'amore,l'sms dolce,le coccole e cazzo così si sente una donna di facili costumi.....!Bè è ora di mettersi l'anima in pace....mignotte si nasce....cara rossi....e tu mi sembra che brava donna proprio non sei nata!Per cui:basta frignare....fatti le tue scopate....e se non ti sta bene mia cara avresti dovuto non agire prima!!!Troppo facile prendere il cefalo e poi piagnucolare che ci piace la torta.....!!Ma vergognati.....sembri una tredicenne!!



Buongiorno Oscuro :sic:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si, non solo mette le corna al povero marito.....ma..ma poerina non si senta tagliata per queste cose...lei vuole la storia d'amore,l'sms dolce,le coccole e cazzo così si sente una donna di facili costumi.....!Bè è ora di mettersi l'anima in pace....mignotte si nasce....cara rossi....e tu mi sembra che brava donna proprio non sei nata!Per cui:basta frignare....fatti le tue scopate....e se non ti sta bene mia cara avresti dovuto non agire prima!!!Troppo facile prendere il cefalo e poi piagnucolare che ci piace la torta.....!!Ma vergognati.....sembri una tredicenne!!


Sempre e solo a giudicare...dai su...
Cosa ottieni con questo sistema niente...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Buon giorno marì!!Ma a te piace questo indirizzo?Mi spiego....ma è possibile che di fronte a questi scempi nessuno dei forumisti scrive la verità nuda e cruda?Ultimamente qui dentro si leggono solo leccate di chiappe a iosa.....donna fantastica,marito fantastico,sei tosta,sei tosto,sei bella,sei brava........ma ci siamo ridotti così?Sembra di esser su www mellifluo.it....!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Conte*

Guarda che se hai qualche problema con me scegli l'interlucutore sbagliato.....se non ti piacciono i miei giuduizi pensa alle stupidaggini che scrivi...fantastico quì...fantastico lì....ma fantastico di cosa?Stabilisci tu cosa dobbiamo scrivere?O cosa sia fantastico?Hai preso la strada di persa...e incominci a darmi fastidio.......


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che se hai qualche problema con me scegli l'interlucutore sbagliato.....se non ti piacciono i miei giuduizi pensa alle stupidaggini che scrivi...fantastico quì...fantastico lì....ma fantastico di cosa?Stabilisci tu cosa dobbiamo scrivere?O cosa sia fantastico?Hai preso la strada di persa...e incominci a darmi fastidio.......


Esprimo le mie opinioni.
Fai pure come ti pare.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Incominci ad esprimerle a sproposito......e forse è arrivato il momento che qualcuno te lo faccia presente.....!!Se vuoi accattivarti le simpatie di qualcuno son problemi tuoi....io non ho interessi di questo genere..e se una cosa non va bene scrivo che non va bene!!!L?ipocrisia è qualcosa che non mi appartiene........!!D'altronde i miei son giudizi le tue son opinioni......ma ci fai cossì fessi qui dentro?


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno marì!!Ma a te piace questo indirizzo?Mi spiego....ma è possibile che di fronte a questi scempi nessuno dei forumisti scrive la verità nuda e cruda?Ultimamente qui dentro si leggono solo leccate di chiappe a iosa.....donna fantastica,marito fantastico,sei tosta,sei tosto,sei bella,sei brava........ma ci siamo ridotti così?Sembra di esser su www mellifluo.it....!!!


Vai a leggere i miei interventi in questo 3d ... tu lo sai come la penso


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Guarda io non vorrei che sparita una Kricca....e qualcuno sembra se ne stia prendendo ogni merito.....ne stia subentrando un'altra ancora più subdola.....fatta di adulamenti e cazzate.....perchè sto delirio di onnipotenza incomincia a scocciarmi....!Sto osservando in silenzio e mi sto facendo le mie opinioni.....e incomincio a sentire uno strano odore....!!!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si, non solo mette le corna al povero marito.....ma..ma poerina non si senta tagliata per queste cose...lei vuole la storia d'amore,l'sms dolce,le coccole e cazzo così si sente una donna di facili costumi.....!Bè è ora di mettersi l'anima in pace....mignotte si nasce....cara rossi....e tu mi sembra che brava donna proprio non sei nata!Per cui:basta frignare....fatti le tue scopate....e se non ti sta bene mia cara avresti dovuto non agire prima!!!Troppo facile prendere il cefalo e poi piagnucolare che ci piace la torta.....!!Ma vergognati.....sembri una tredicenne!!



Guarda mignotte nn si nasce .....
ma con un po d'impegno si diventa ....
ed è cosi belloooooooo.........


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda mignotte nn si nasce .....
> ma con un po d'impegno si diventa ....
> ed è cosi belloooooooo.........


De gustibus non disputandum est ... se sta bene a te.


----------



## Andy (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda mignotte nn si nasce .....
> ma con un po d'impegno si diventa ....
> ed è cosi belloooooooo.........


Vista da fuori, così, non ne esci proprio bene come immagine...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Vista da fuori, così, non ne esci proprio bene come immagine...


Antico...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esprimo le mie opinioni.
> Fai pure come ti pare.


Ringrazio a nome di Oscuro per avergli concesso il permesso...

ma che pagliaccio...


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda mignotte nn si nasce .....
> ma con un po d'impegno si diventa ....
> *ed è cosi belloooooooo*.........


se lo dici te.........


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> De gustibus non disputandum est ... se sta bene a te.


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sposata .... sto benissimo quando nn lo sento
> quando lo sento sono sempre sul chi va la perche nn so mai quale cosa impensabile piu venire fuori dalla sua testa....
> su di lui ...sulla sua situazione a casa ...addirittura su di noi ....ma nn esiste un noi e mai nn esistera .....
> Mi sono lasciata coinvolgere nei suoi problemi ....mi ci ha tirato dentro ....
> ...


ma gli amanti sfigati da psichiatra li trovate tutti voi????Io non ho mai raccontato niente dei fatti miei,lei qualcosa mi dice,consigli piu'che altro dal momento che per anagrafe potrei tranquillamente  essere suo padre
Oh lUna tra e te e l'altra siete messe bene...forse vivete megli a casa.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma gli amanti sfigati da psichiatra li trovate tutti voi????Io non ho mai raccontato niente dei fatti miei,lei qualcosa mi dice,consigli piu'che altro dal momento che per anagrafe potrei tranquillamente  essere suo padre
> Oh lUna tra e te e l'altra siete messe bene...forse vivete megli a casa.


Hai ragione... io a casa sto benissimo nn lascerei mai quello che ho ...
E che come dire mi sono messa in testa di fare un Po la mignotta..
ma ti assicuro che nn e facile trovare qualcuno ...veramente...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Se.....*

Lunapiena tu non ti sei messa in testa di fare un pò la mignotta....e che avevi questa forte predisposizione e non hai fatto niente per tenerla dentro......!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai ragione... io a casa sto benissimo nn lascerei mai quello che ho ...
> E che come dire mi sono messa in testa di fare un Po la mignotta..
> ma ti assicuro che nn e facile trovare qualcuno ...veramente...


Ma perche' il racket ha incendiato tutti i supermercati di zona tua?

ahahahahahah

vai sul tardi e peschi a strascico...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lunapiena tu non ti sei messa in testa di fare un pò la mignotta....e che avevi questa forte predisposizione e non hai fatto niente per tenerla dentro......!!


No credimi e una cosa che mi sono messa in testa ...
Ma che problema c'è nel volersi un Po divertire???


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Incominci ad esprimerle a sproposito......e forse è arrivato il momento che qualcuno te lo faccia presente.....!!Se vuoi accattivarti le simpatie di qualcuno son problemi tuoi....io non ho interessi di questo genere..e se una cosa non va bene scrivo che non va bene!!!L?ipocrisia è qualcosa che non mi appartiene........!!D'altronde i miei son giudizi le tue son opinioni......ma ci fai cossì fessi qui dentro?


Te l'ho già fatto notare:
Noi siamo qui per capire i fenomeni.
Chi sei tu per stabilire se una cosa va bene o non va bene.
Il regno degli affetti e sentimenti, è una cosa delicata, soggettiva e personale.

Facile dire: non va bene rubare una mela.
Fai schifo perchè hai rubato una mela.

Più difficile capire il contesto, le motivazioni, il perchè una persona è giunta a rubare una mela.

Se ci fossero dubbi: leggiti I miserabili di V.Hugo.

Scopo e mission del forum, non è certo che una persona venga qui racconti i suoi disagi, per sentirsi dire da perfetti sconosciuti, sei una cattiva persona e bla bli e bla bla...
Indignarsi contro situazioni che cozzano contro la nostra morale ed etica, non serve a nulla e non è di nessun aiuto.

Ognuno di noi è fatto a modo suo.
E va rispettato.

Ritengo che certe cose le possano dire solo le persone coinvolte in certe situazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda mignotte nn si nasce .....
> ma con un po d'impegno si diventa ....
> ed è cosi belloooooooo.........


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Capire i fenomeni?????E cosa c'è da capire?Indignarsi non serve a nulla?Mi trovi d'accordo...tanto non si indigna più nessuno...ma ti assicuro che non serve neanche adulare con complimenti persone e personaggi che andrebbero almeno schifati....tosto qui,tosto lì,sei fantastica,è fantastico.....così' invece credi di esser di aiuto?Detto poi a persone che di fantastico non hanno nulla....con storiacce di corna...tradimenti...zoccole.....ma la vogliamo smettere con sta cena dei cretini??????


----------



## Carola (6 Ottobre 2011)

scusa ma unicoc retino da invitare a cena qui sei tu
sei chiuso bigotto moralista
non tutte le storie sono storiacce
io anche prima della mia storiaccia come la definisci tu non ho mai fatto la moralista
mai dire mai

e mi sono rivolta qui xchè in un momento di debolezza ho sbagliato






oscuro ha detto:


> Capire i fenomeni?????E cosa c'è da capire?Indignarsi non serve a nulla?Mi trovi d'accordo...tanto non si indigna più nessuno...ma ti assicuro che non serve neanche adulare con complimenti persone e personaggi che andrebbero almeno schifati....tosto qui,tosto lì,sei fantastica,è fantastico.....così' invece credi di esser di aiuto?Detto poi a persone che di fantastico non hanno nulla....con storiacce di corna...tradimenti...zoccole.....ma la vogliamo smettere con sta cena dei cretini??????


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Luna*

Certo divertirsi è ok...alle spalle di un marito o di un patner è da codardi....!Si sta da soli....e si finisce a 90a una sera si e l'altra pure.....troppo facile volersi divertire e trovar il maritino a casa la sera!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Cara rossi....guarda che son contento di esser cretino e di sorridere in faccia alle persone adulte come te....che in momenti di debolezza invece di riflettere si calano le mutande...e poi vanno a frignare.....ma che hai 15 anni?Poi meglio bigotto....e corretto che moderno e cornutello......povero tuo marito....!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te l'ho già fatto notare:
> Noi siamo qui per capire i fenomeni.
> Chi sei tu per stabilire se una cosa va bene o non va bene.
> Il regno degli affetti e sentimenti, è una cosa delicata, soggettiva e personale.
> ...


Ciccio, il riferire continuamente che ci si indigni perche' le situazioni cozzino contro la nostra morale ed etica e' sballato come al solito e non c'entra una minchia......

il disagio non lo proviamo noi perche' non ce ne po' frega' de meno se i cornificanti scoperti venissero pure investiti piu' volte da un Tir per vendetta, ma lo provate voi per primi... 

oseno' se alcuni (non tutti) non avessero crisi con la LORO coscienza, di che cazzo se riempiono decinaia e decinaia de pagine?

e poi manco du' battute su lunapiena che sta a studia' da mignotta se possono fa'??

ecchede' i soviet?

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusa ma unicoc retino da invitare a cena qui sei tu


due Ro'....fai due...

ahahahah


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusa ma unicoc retino da invitare a cena qui sei tu
> *sei chiuso bigotto moralista*
> non tutte le storie sono storiacce
> io anche prima della mia storiaccia come la definisci tu non ho mai fatto la moralista
> ...



NO! :ira: Rossi, Oscuro HA una morale e questo e' ben divero dal moralista.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Ma infatti non ci siamo proprio....ho la brutta sensazione.....che qualcuno qui ha intrapreso quella triste strada del trio monnezza........


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda mignotte nn si nasce .....
> ma con un po d'impegno si diventa ....
> ed è cosi belloooooooo.........


guarda questa che c'ha l'orgasmo in diretta


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Marì*

Ma si....sarò anche moralista.....ma dobbiamo assistere a sto schifo senza poterlo dire???????Tutto FANTASTICO????????Manco per niente.....io voglio prendere le distanze da sto squallore.....mi spiace per il conte che a quanto pare....vede tutto bello......ma far il frocio con il sedere degli altri.....troppo facile direi!!!


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo divertirsi è ok...alle spalle di un marito o di un patner è da codardi....!Si sta da soli....e si finisce a 90a una sera si e l'altra pure.....troppo facile volersi divertire e trovar il maritino a casa la sera!!!!!


intanto nn ho mai detto che il maritino e a casa ad aspettarmi 
e neanche che lo faccio alle spalle
e perche codardi i codardi sono quelli che nn sanno affrontare le situazioni difficili..
 e in questa situazione nn ci vedo niente di diffile


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti non ci siamo proprio....ho la brutta sensazione.....che qualcuno qui ha intrapreso quella triste strada del trio monnezza........



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ne sentivi la mancanza, confessa :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda questa che c'ha l'orgasmo in diretta


Se nun ce n'ha 3 a raffica PAM PAM PAM  me sa che non supera er test d'ingresso alla sQuola di mignotta...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> intanto nn ho mai detto che il maritino e a casa ad aspettarmi
> e *neanche che lo faccio alle spalle*e perche codardi i codardi sono quelli che nn sanno affrontare le situazioni difficili..
> e in questa situazione nn ci vedo niente di diffile


perchè tuo marito lo sa? allora è diverso...se non lo sa lo fai alle spalle!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara rossi....guarda che son contento di esser cretino e di sorridere in faccia alle persone adulte come te....che in momenti di debolezza invece di riflettere si calano le mutande...e poi vanno a frignare.....ma che hai 15 anni?Poi meglio bigotto....e corretto che moderno e cornutello......povero tuo marito....!!!!!


  come al solito io vedo piu'lontano d tutti....modestamente..........
io parto dal presupposto che Lothar e Chiara a parte,chi tradisce lo fa'perche a casa manca qualcosa.
Nella fattispecie le ns amiche non hanno avuto dai mariti,quello che una donna vuole.
Il problema e'la pochezza di questi due allora,vedi Oscuro se si mettono con due tipi come quelli li',che vanno a raccontare all'amante i propri guai,vuol dire che sono molto invorniti..ma comunque meglio dei mariti.
Morale...chissa'che sono questi mariti...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Cara luna se una ha voglia di saette di carne...tanto vale prenderle  da sole o no?


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si....sarò anche moralista.....ma dobbiamo assistere a sto schifo senza poterlo dire???????Tutto FANTASTICO????????Manco per niente.....io voglio prendere le distanze da sto squallore.....mi spiace per il conte che a quanto pare....vede tutto bello......ma far il frocio con il sedere degli altri.....troppo facile direi!!!



Che ti devo dire nipotone ... ad ADMIN sta bene :mrgreen: siamo noi in pericolo di essere sbattuti fuori dal forum, siamo stonati ... vedi Stermi' :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè tuo marito lo sa? allora è diverso...se non lo sa lo fai alle spalle!


io ho spiegato a mio marito cosa voglio e molto chiaramente
ma se lui nn lo vuole capire nn e un problema mio


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusa ma unicoc retino da invitare a cena qui sei tu
> sei chiuso bigotto moralista
> non tutte le storie sono storiacce
> io anche prima della mia storiaccia come la definisci tu non ho mai fatto la moralista
> ...


oscuro non è moralista...ti ha detto le cose esattamente come le pensa...
guarda che qui quella che non sta facendo una bella figura sei tu...ora va bene tutto l'attimo di debolezza (chiamalo come ti pare) il sentirti trascurata....ma non chiedere di essere giustificata...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> oscuro non è moralista...ti ha detto le cose esattamente come le pensa...
> guarda che qui quella che non sta facendo una bella figura sei tu...ora va bene tutto l'attimo di debolezza (chiamalo come ti pare) il sentirti trascurata....ma non chiedere di essere giustificata...




BRAVA SIMY! :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Marì*

Marì...con tutto il rispetto ho un idea del pericolo un pò diversa......poi credo admin che non mi sbatta fuori perchè...esprimo il mio dissenso e non sto qui a sbaciucchiare chiappe a iosa a sconosciuti che ci raccontano le loro nefandezze!!!!Che conte ultimamente ha preso un atteggiamento che non mi piace son il primo ad averglielo scritto in chiaro.......di salvatori del forum ne ho visti tanti.....e son quelli che hanno fatto sempre i casini.....!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io ho spiegato a mio marito cosa voglio e molto chiaramente
> *ma se lui nn lo vuole capire nn e un problema mio*


e allora forse non dovresti stare con lui....

per il grassetto...no comment


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara luna se una ha voglia di saette di carne...tanto vale prenderle  da sole o no?


ma cosa vuol dire!!!


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> BRAVA SIMY! :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Vuol dire che se hai volgia di divertirti tanto vale lasciarsi, affrontare la vita da sola e farsi tutti i camionisti che ti pare lasciando il tuo numero nei cessi dell'autostrada punto!!!!!!!Difficile da capire?


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come al solito *io vedo piu'lontano d tutti....modestamente*..........
> io parto dal presupposto *che Lothar e Chiara a parte*,chi tradisce lo fa'perche a casa manca qualcosa.
> Nella fattispecie le ns amiche non hanno avuto dai mariti,quello che una donna vuole.
> Il problema e'la pochezza di questi due allora,vedi Oscuro se si mettono con due tipi come quelli li',che vanno a raccontare all'amante i propri guai,vuol dire che sono molto invorniti..ma comunque meglio dei mariti.
> Morale...chissa'che sono questi mariti...


se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora forse non dovresti stare con lui....
> 
> per il grassetto...no comment


senti a volte le cose nn sono solo bianche o nere
non si puo arrivare a capire una persona da quello che scrive qui
dietro ci sono moltissime cose e decisioni prese
sinceramente io nn considero il tradimento come la cosa piu brutta che ti possa accadere


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capire i fenomeni?????E cosa c'è da capire?Indignarsi non serve a nulla?Mi trovi d'accordo...tanto non si indigna più nessuno...ma ti assicuro che non serve neanche adulare con complimenti persone e personaggi che andrebbero almeno schifati....tosto qui,tosto lì,sei fantastica,è fantastico.....così' invece credi di esser di aiuto?Detto poi a persone che di fantastico non hanno nulla....con storiacce di corna...tradimenti...zoccole.....ma la vogliamo smettere con sta cena dei cretini??????


Sai non sono disposto a dare un'etichetta a delle persone a seconda dei loro comportamenti affettivi.
Mia madre mi insegnava che chi si droga è una cattiva persona.
Poi nella vita ho capito chi erano i cattivi e i buoni per me.
Per esempio...La Matra è tra le persone migliori che io abbia mai incontrato.
Che mi cambia a me, se tradisce suo marito? Non tradisce me...
Che mi cambia se ha i suoi amichetti? Non mi vieta la sua amicizia...

Le storiacce di merda....
SOno anche mariti fedeli che menano le mogli...no?

A me sembra di avere molto rispetto e considerazione degli utenti di questo forum eh?

Poi Oscuro, io sono viziato, da questo fatto...
Penso che nessuno come il conte, abbia avuto la fortuna di conoscere di persona tanti utenti...
Quando certi utenti postano, io sento la loro voce...

Non ho mai capito sai, come mai, tante persone siano venute in cerca di me...
Ma ciascuna di esse ha arrichito la mia esistenza...

Ma tu liberissimo di pensarla diversamente, e di fidarti sempre e solo di quelli che ti appaiono integerrimi...

Io resto dell'idea che nessuno sia santo, nè tua madre, nè tua sorella...
Resto dell'idea che chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...

E resto dell'idea che i peccati di una persona siano problemi con la propria coscienza...e non con la collettività...

Ti piaccia o meno...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Luna....ho capito che dietro ci son moltissime cose...pure davanti secondo me.....ma dire che ci son cose peggiori nella vita....non è un buon motivo per finire a gambe all'aria spesso e volentieri.....ma che dici?


----------



## Simy (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti a volte le cose nn sono solo bianche o nere
> non si puo arrivare a capire una persona da quello che scrive qui
> dietro ci sono moltissime cose e decisioni prese
> *sinceramente io nn considero il tradimento come la cosa piu brutta che ti possa accadere*


sono punti di vista....
per me invece è stata una cosa che mi ha fatto malissimo...e non potrei mai fare a qualcuno tanto male....


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuol dire che se hai volgia di divertirti tanto vale lasciarsi, affrontare la vita da sola e farsi tutti i camionisti che ti pare lasciando il tuo numero nei cessi dell'autostrada punto!!!!!!!Difficile da capire?


tu non sai un cazzo di me
e comunque le stesse cose si possono fare anche senza lasciarsi
e nn sono una persona che ha paura di rimanere sola


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> senti a volte le cose nn sono solo bianche o nere
> non si puo arrivare a capire una persona da quello che scrive qui
> dietro ci sono moltissime cose e decisioni prese
> sinceramente io nn considero il tradimento come la cosa piu brutta che ti possa accadere


Che tu affermi sta stronzata dal tuo miserabile punto di vista ed io te lo faccia notare non e' perche' la cosa m'indigna...

sappilo...

(oseno' poi er conte scassa la minchia...)

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sai non sono disposto a dare un'etichetta a delle persone a seconda dei loro comportamenti affettivi.*Mia madre mi insegnava che chi si droga è una cattiva persona.
> Poi nella vita ho capito chi erano i cattivi e i buoni per me.
> Per esempio...La Matra è tra le persone migliori che io abbia mai incontrato.
> Che mi cambia a me, se tradisce suo marito? Non tradisce me...
> ...


ah sì, davvero?
e le maestre da dove arrivano?
vogliamo parlare di quel mondo affettivo che giudichi inesistente (il mio) e fuori dalla realtà solo perché ti è sconosciuto ?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Luna....ho capito che dietro ci son moltissime cose...pure davanti secondo me.....ma dire che ci son cose peggiori nella vita....non è un buon motivo per finire a gambe all'aria spesso e volentieri.....ma che dici?


io dico di siiiiiiiiiii


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Marì...con tutto il rispetto ho un idea del pericolo un pò diversa......poi credo admin che non mi sbatta fuori perchè...esprimo il mio dissenso e non sto qui a sbaciucchiare chiappe a iosa a sconosciuti che ci raccontano le loro nefandezze!!!!Che conte ultimamente ha preso un atteggiamento che non mi piace son il primo ad averglielo scritto in chiaro.......di salvatori del forum ne ho visti tanti.....e son quelli che hanno fatto sempre i casini.....!!!


Ma cosa dici su...
Qua non c'è nessun salvatore del forum...
A me sembra solo che il forum ora funzioni...
Oscuro ragiona un attimo...
Tu sei entrato, hai aggredito Rossi, nuova utente, che non sa come sei fatto e ti poni...
E lei ti ha risposto nella maniera più scontata, naturale e prevedibile eh?
Poi cazzo oggi non è giornata eh?
Si sono lasciati...

Se tu vai a leggere il primo post di rossi...
Lei è qui per capire certe cose...

Io mi sono solo permesso di dirti...vacci un po' piano eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> scusa ma unicoc retino da invitare a cena qui sei tu
> sei chiuso bigotto moralista
> non tutte le storie sono storiacce
> io anche prima della mia storiaccia come la definisci tu non ho mai fatto la moralista
> ...


Ma perchè queste incoerenze?
Scopa e non pentirti

Ha ragione Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Caro conte ti cercano perchè alla gente di oggi non piace ascoltare certe brutte verità.......e a te non piace raccontarle!Tu aduli bene....sei questa, sei quell'altra...grande donna....ora se ci credi veramente problemi tuoi.....ma se ci fai.....il discorso è diverso....!!Queste son persone ciniche ed egoiste.....e e non è una questione soggettiva.....per cui chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Luna tu hai il terrore di star da sola.....altrochè....sei codarda.....!Rischia vai incontro alla vita.....beccati pisella te a go go...ma senza scomodi compagni di viaggio!!!


----------



## kay76 (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capire i fenomeni?????E cosa c'è da capire?Indignarsi non serve a nulla?Mi trovi d'accordo...tanto non si indigna più nessuno...ma ti assicuro che non serve neanche adulare con complimenti persone e personaggi che andrebbero almeno schifati....tosto qui,tosto lì,sei fantastica,è fantastico.....così' invece credi di esser di aiuto?Detto poi a persone che di fantastico non hanno nulla....con storiacce di corna...tradimenti...zoccole.....ma la vogliamo smettere con sta cena dei cretini??????




C'è chi ha un marito che da anni non la sfiora, che pur vivendo in coppia vive nella solitudine. Che se parla non viene ascoltata.
C'è chi dice che si vuole divertire, senza rimorsi.
Anche se il risultato è sempre il tradimento, che è sempre sbagliato ok, mi sembra ci sia un pò di differenza.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah sì, davvero?
> e le maestre da dove arrivano?
> vogliamo parlare di quel mondo affettivo che giudichi inesistente (il mio) e fuori dalla realtà solo perché ti è sconosciuto ?


Le maestre le ha inventate Lothar e non io.
Come faccio ad ammettere l'esistenza di ciò che non conosco?
TU ammetti l'esistenza di DIO? No.
Allora perchè io dovrei credere al tuo mondo affettivo?
Non sono tuo marito.
Che me frega a me, di chi ami o non ami?

Semplicemente io non credo a certi valori che propugni tu.

Ma piano eh?
Se ho grazia di vivere certe cose con la mia compagna.
Sarò il primo a ricredermi.

Tu mi dici...Ah che bello Chagall...
Se io non ho mai visto un quadro...di Chagall...che ti posso dire?

Fin'ora le mie esperienze affettive sono state solo delusione.
Quelle sessuali una sagra.

Mi pare ovvio che io sia un uomo più orientato ai piaceri della carne, che non alle ebbrezze sentimentali eh?

Che ne so io dei tuoi comportamenti affettivi?
Me ne hai mai parlato?
Non sei in intimità con me eh?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sono punti di vista....
> per me invece è stata una cosa che mi ha fatto malissimo...e non potrei mai fare a qualcuno tanto male....


posso immaginarlo
pero a me sono altre le cose che hanno fatto molto male
il tradimento l'ho superato bene


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte ti cercano perchè alla gente di oggi non piace ascoltare certe brutte verità.......e a te non piace raccontarle!Tu aduli bene....sei questa, sei quell'altra...grande donna....ora se ci credi veramente problemi tuoi.....ma se ci fai.....il discorso è diverso....!!Queste son persone ciniche ed egoiste.....e e non è una questione soggettiva.....per cui chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome!!!!!


Scusami io credo solo a quello che ho esperito.
Ok...persone ciniche ed egoiste: ma a me piacciono tanto.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah sì, davvero?
> e le maestre da dove arrivano?
> vogliamo parlare di quel mondo affettivo che giudichi inesistente (il mio) e fuori dalla realtà solo perché ti è sconosciuto ?


e perche' il cojone non ha etichettato anche me e giudicato anche il mio matrimonio? 

alla faccia del suo ecumenismo straccione...

pero' lo perdono, me riempie le giornate...

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Luna tu hai il terrore di star da sola.....altrochè....sei codarda.....!Rischia vai incontro alla vita.....beccati pisella te a go go...ma senza scomodi compagni di viaggio!!!


mapperfavore!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Kay...è vero...ma qui si passa il limite...quà ormai è tutto "FANTASTICO"e insomma personalmente mi son rotto le palle di queste person prive di valori che ci vogliono convincere che va bene così....nun va ben pe niente!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Conte piacciono a te?A me no....devono piacerci anche a noi?Se no che fai?A me fanno schifo....senza mezzi termini.....quindi?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io però non riesco a fare di tutta l'erba un fascio.
> 
> C'è chi ha un marito che da anni non la sfiora, che pur vivendo in coppia vive nella solitudine. Che se parla non viene ascoltata.
> C'è chi dice che si vuole divertire, senza rimorsi.
> Anche se il risultato è sempre il tradimento, che è sempre sbagliato ok, mi sembra ci sia un pò di differenza.


Brava..


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Kay...è vero...ma qui si passa il limite...quà ormai è tutto "FANTASTICO"e insomma personalmente mi son rotto le palle di queste person prive di valori che ci vogliono convincere che va bene così....nun va ben pe niente!!!!!!!


Senti Oscuro...
parliamo del vivere sociale ideale?
Se tutti fossimo ligi alle regole...ci sarebbero le carceri colme?

Un conto è come dovrebbe essere l'interazione uomo e donna...
Un conto come effettivamente le cose vanno no?
Mai dire mai no?

Tutti partiamo con le più belle e grandiose intenzioni...
Saliamo gli altari in trionfo...ci ameremo per sempre, come ci amiamo noi non c'è nessuno...
poi succedono altre cose...

Facile e sbrigativo dire che succedono perchè le persone sono merde eh?
nessuno è immune da niente...

L'essere umano è debole e fragile.

Tu puoi fare tutto quel che vuoi...
Ma non puoi certo avere la certezza che la tua compagna un certo giorno non si prenda una scuffia per un altro.

Casomai ognuno fa il meglio che può e riesce...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte piacciono a te?A me no....devono piacerci anche a noi?Se no che fai?A me fanno schifo....senza mezzi termini.....quindi?


Ci sono modi e modi di dire che ti fanno schifo...tutto lì...io ho solo invocato un po' di sensibilità e delicatezza per chi è in un momento difficile...
Credimi Oscuro...le famigerate storie di sesso...durano poco...
E' un'altra la colla che tiene assieme due amanti.
E che le donne mi smentiscano.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le maestre le ha inventate Lothar e non io.
> Come faccio ad ammettere l'esistenza di ciò che non conosco?
> TU ammetti l'esistenza di DIO? No.
> Allora perchè io dovrei credere al tuo mondo affettivo?
> ...


le maestre le avrà inventate lothar ma tu ci sguazzi alla noia.
per il resto, riassumendo: o appartieni alla tua corte o dimostri simpatia al conte,
altrimenti è tutto un :
chettefrega? ma che ne sai ?che neso io?chitticonosce?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> le maestre le avrà inventate lothar ma tu ci sguazzi alla noia.
> per il resto, riassumendo: o appartieni alla tua corte o dimostri simpatia al conte,
> altrimenti è tutto un :
> chettefrega? ma che ne sai ?che neso io?chitticonosce?


Ma quale corte?
ma cosa dici su...
Ma porco cazzo cane...avrò diritto anch'io ad avere le mie simpatie ed antipatie?
Ti ho solo detto che tu non mi piaci.
Non ti ho detto sei una merda di persona e mi fai schifo.
Hai proprio bisogno della mia considerazione?
Vengo in cerca io di te?
TI ho mai mandato un mp? Eh?


----------



## kay76 (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Kay...è vero...ma qui si passa il limite...quà ormai è tutto "FANTASTICO"e insomma personalmente mi son rotto le palle di queste person prive di valori che ci vogliono convincere che va bene così....nun va ben pe niente!!!!!!!



Però nessuno ha detto Rossi, brava, fai bene a tradire tuo marito che non ti caga, ottimo comportamento.
Le è stato detto di cercare di recuperare con suo marito, visto che si era resa conto di aver fatto una cazzata.

E mi sembra che nessuno si sia risparmiato con le stoccate a Luna piena.

comunque nonostante io, riesca magari a mettermi nei panni di Rossi, e molto meno in quelli di altri, non penso di avere il diritto di dire che sono persone schifose o che si devono vergognare. E sinceramente non lo penso neanche.
Penso solo che secondo me sbagliano, che io non lo farei mai, che il loro compagno di vita non lo merita.


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Conte il discorso che fai è diverso.....la delicatezza è una cosa.....l'adulare è un altra.....!Io son crudo....è vero...ma non predno per il culo.....!!!


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale corte?
> ma cosa dici su...
> Ma porco cazzo cane...avrò diritto anch'io ad avere le mie simpatie ed antipatie?
> Ti ho solo detto che tu non mi piaci.
> ...


e ci mancherebbe.
al solito rispondi fischi per fiaschi;  il discorso era sulla coerenza


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Kay...rispetto il tuo pensiero....io penso che son persone squallide e che si dovrebbero vergognare.....!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

A ME TUTTA STA BONTA' 



[video=youtube;qTxZOAC04RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTxZOAC04RM&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2011)

Madò ragazzi... mi fate quasi paura...
Premetto di non conoscere pregressi e mazzi, lobby di potere (!) o guerriglie urbane tra gang di utenti... 
Però mi sembra che a volte si esageri un poco eh.. Certo ognuno deve essere libero di esprimere le proprie opinioni, ci mancherebbe altro, ma da qui a mettere uno/una alla gogna ce ne passa..
E non parlo di essere sempre gentili o accondiscendenti, anzi, chiaramente ci si può trovare in disaccordo ed esprimere il proprio dissenso, anche con termini forti, senza indorare la pillola.
Ma io penso che si possa fare tranquillamente senza offendere nessuno. 
E' normale che si formino dei giudizi in testa, in base alla propria visione, ma bisognerebbe sempre avere l'umiltà di riconoscere che in fondo, della persona su cui siamo tentati di sparare a zero, non conosciamo granchè.
E magari con la consapevolezza che gli stralci di vita raccontati qui non permettono di ricostruire la complessità di un individuo che, sempre in ipotesi, conosciuto a 360° fuori da qui potrebbe - sorpresa - non ricalcare esattamente l'idea che ci eravamo fatti.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe.
> al solito rispondi fischi per fiaschi;  il discorso era sulla coerenza


al solito annaspa.....

NAUSICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA curr...

ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Se assolvi e aduli sempre gli altri....aduli e assolverai sempre te stesso.......il punto è questo!In questo cazzo di paese va tutto bene tanto ohh fanno pure l'altri......!!!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte il discorso che fai è diverso.....la delicatezza è una cosa.....l'adulare è un altra.....!Io son crudo....è vero...ma non predno per il culo.....!!!


Bon...e io ti sto dicendo ...che sta adulazione la vedi tu...
Io non ho mai adulato nessuno...
L'adulazione non fa per nulla parte delle mie corde...
E quando la percepisco su di me...mi fa prendere le distanze dalla persona che mi sta adulando.
Deformazione professionale: a suonare bene ho imparato dalle critiche di chi ne sa più di me, non certo dalle adulazioni...
Se io so di aver suonato male, e arriva il critico a dire...ah hai suonato splendidamente...io dentro di me penso, ma che impreparato deficente, potrei elencargli almeno 20 eseucuzioni migliori delle mie...

So che non prendi per il culo e ci mancherebbe eh?
Ma incazzati con chi ha preso per il culo te, se ti sembra che un'altra persona stia pigliando per il culo suo marito o sua moglie...sono cazzi loro.

O sei anche tu di quelli che vedono negli utenti comportamenti simili a quelli che hanno ricevuto loro?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe.
> al solito rispondi fischi per fiaschi;  il discorso era sulla coerenza


E dove sarei incoerente?
Me lo spieghi?


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Madò ragazzi... mi fate quasi paura...
> Premetto di non conoscere pregressi e mazzi, lobby di potere (!) o guerriglie urbane tra gang di utenti...
> Però mi sembra che a volte si esageri un poco eh.. Certo ognuno deve essere libero di esprimere le proprie opinioni, ci mancherebbe altro,* ma da qui a mettere uno/una alla gogna ce ne passa..*E non parlo di essere sempre gentili o accondiscendenti, anzi, chiaramente ci si può trovare in disaccordo ed esprimere il proprio dissenso, anche con termini forti, senza indorare la pillola.
> Ma io penso che si possa fare tranquillamente senza offendere nessuno.
> ...


vero...l'effetto branco è detestabile


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Madò ragazzi... mi fate quasi paura...
> Premetto di non conoscere pregressi e mazzi, lobby di potere (!) o guerriglie urbane tra gang di utenti...
> Però mi sembra che a volte si esageri un poco eh.. Certo ognuno deve essere libero di esprimere le proprie opinioni, ci mancherebbe altro, ma da qui a mettere uno/una alla gogna ce ne passa..
> E non parlo di essere sempre gentili o accondiscendenti, anzi, chiaramente ci si può trovare in disaccordo ed esprimere il proprio dissenso, anche con termini forti, senza indorare la pillola.
> ...


Brava proprio questo intendendevo dire...
So che mi spiego male a volte...
Ma è questo...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Avete visto un effetto branco???


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> al solito annaspa.....
> 
> NAUSICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA curr...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahah


Eccomi eccomi, non ti preoccupare, ci sono anche per te 

Allora...

Quando scrivi "NAUSICAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA curr..." forse faresti meglio a dire qualcosa del tipo: "Oh come sarebbe meglio che quella gentile donzella apparisse e rendesse questa discussione più garbata e aggraziata..."
Eh? Ci ho azzeccato? Eh? Posso fare l'esegeta anche tua? 

Scusa, è stato più forte di me


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se assolvi e aduli sempre gli altri....aduli e assolverai sempre te stesso.......il punto è questo!In questo cazzo di paese va tutto bene tanto ohh fanno pure l'altri......!!!


Io non assolvo nè adulo nessuno.
Casomai non condanno.
Non condannare non è sinonimo di assoluzione.

In questo paese ci sono cose che vanno bene e cose che vanno male.
COme in tutti i paesi del mondo.
Diremo che ora ci sono parecchie difficoltà, per moltissime persone.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eccomi eccomi, non ti preoccupare, ci sono anche per te
> 
> Allora...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ehm...ehm...ehm...a sto giro mi sbrego...:kiss:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avete visto un effetto branco???


Ma porc...Lothraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....
Ci sono scappate di nuovo le maiale dal recinto....Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
Ehm ci scusi Oscuro...ehm...le avevamo recuperate...dal lago là...
Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

Ma scusa conteire a Sole che ha un matrimonio fantastico....che è una donna fantastica....e ha un marito fantastico....secondo te cosa è?Non è adulare?Non ho nulla contro sole...ci mancherebbe.....ma allora chi ha un matrimonio normale all'insegna del rispetto e della fedeltà..che cazzo deve fare?MA ci fai o ci sei fammi capire!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa conteire a Sole che ha un matrimonio fantastico....che è una donna fantastica....e ha un marito fantastico....secondo te cosa è?Non è adulare?Non ho nulla contro sole...ci mancherebbe.....ma allora chi ha un matrimonio normale all'insegna del rispetto e della fedeltà..che cazzo deve fare?MA ci fai o ci sei fammi capire!!!!!!!!


Lo so che non stavi parlando con me, ma hai nominato Sole...

Ohi, una donna che a una certa crisi si rimbocca le maniche e ricrea col marito un matrimonio meglio di prima, per me E' fantastica davvero... chi mantiene fedeltà è rispetto ha tutta la mia stima, chi rifugge le tentazioni lo ammiro.
Avrei stimato Sole prima della crisi che ha avuto. Dopo, avendo visto come si è comportata, la ammiro anche di più.

Del resto, qua dentro gente che abbia un matrimonio "normale" non è che abbonda  Quando arriveranno persone che scriveranno il loro percorso quotidiano di lotte e sacrifici, e amore e felicità piccole e grandi etc... sono sicura che non mancheranno lodi


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ehm...ehm...ehm...a sto giro mi sbrego...:kiss:



ahahahaha sei sotto tiro amico vedo..e anche la povera Lunapiena,colpevole secondo me solo di avere un'amante invornito...poi sei sotto Oscura Santa Inquisizione dalle maestre e dal maestro.

Ragazzi il medio evo e'finito se Lunapiena ha come il sottoscritto la voglia di cambiare partner ogni tanto,ne ha tutti i diritti...e che suore e frati tacciano perche'hanno rotto le palle...e amico mio...in confidenza sono invidiosi,perche'fanno pochissimo sesso,male,da 30 anni con lo stesso partner......

Conte quel giubbotto anti proiettile dove e'???perche'sento un rumore....ahahahahahhah...viva le donne...degli altri...


----------



## Lostris (6 Ottobre 2011)

Vabeh, ma dove siamo?
Un forum sul portale dell'infedeltà, mi pare, e qui immagino che abbiano più probabilità di capitarci traditi e traditori, che siano veri, presunti o potenziali.
Chiaramente non situazioni idilliache. E comunque anche in questi casi c'è chi cerca di trovare il bello, e chi si concentra sul brutto... poi se uno nei suoi interventi sposa del tutto l'appartenenza all'una o all'altra categoria, è chiaro che ogni tanto si vedano scintille...


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Lothar*

Vedi tu sei diretto....sei cosi...e ti vai bene così.....mi sei simpatico per questo!Mica tenti di convincerci che è giusto così.....come fai tu...capisci vero?Conte è sotto tiro perchè vede tutto fantastico....anche la franzoni.....!!"!


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahaha sei sotto tiro amico vedo..e anche la povera Lunapiena,colpevole secondo me solo di avere un'amante invornito...poi sei sotto Oscura Santa Inquisizione dalle maestre e dal maestro.
> 
> Ragazzi il medio evo e'finito se Lunapiena ha come il sottoscritto la voglia di cambiare partner ogni tanto,ne ha tutti i diritti...e che suore e frati tacciano perche'hanno rotto le palle...e amico mio...in confidenza sono invidiosi,perche'fanno pochissimo sesso,male,da 30 anni con lo stesso partner......
> 
> Conte quel giubbotto anti proiettile dove e'???perche'sento un rumore....ahahahahahhah...*viva le donne...degli altri*...


Non so ma questa mi sembra una frase fatta, penso tu ti sia fatto trasportare dal momento.
Non sei il tipo da frasi fatte.

Niente di personale, ma questo tuo intervento mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso, soprattutto il grassetto.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi tu sei diretto....sei cosi...e ti vai bene così.....mi sei simpatico per questo!Mica tenti di convincerci che è giusto così.....come fai tu...capisci vero?Conte è sotto tiro perchè vede tutto fantastico....anche la franzoni.....!!"!


caro Oscuro,il Conte ha la sua opinabile filosofia, spesso non concordo,ma e'cosi',e non lo cambi....e ti dico che e'persona simpatica e piacevole da trattare,allo stesso modo dei forumisti che ho avuto il piacere di conoscere.

Credo poi che i veri traditori innamorati,quelli che amore qui' e amore la'.....le mie sono scappatelle.mi assolvo...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so ma questa mi sembra una frase fatta, penso tu ti sia fatto trasportare dal momento.
> Non sei il tipo da frasi fatte.
> 
> Niente di personale, ma questo tuo intervento mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso, soprattutto il grassetto.



ciao Ultimo...non io le frasi fatte le odio,mi e'venuta e l'ho scritta,d'altronde il''tradimento''riguarda quasi sempre due persone non libere,ecco il perche'della frase....ciaooo


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Ultimo...non io le frasi fatte le odio,mi e'venuta e l'ho scritta,d'altronde il''tradimento''riguarda quasi sempre due persone non libere,ecco il perche'della frase....ciaooo


Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma scusa conteire a Sole che ha un matrimonio fantastico....che è una donna fantastica....e ha un marito fantastico....secondo te cosa è?Non è adulare?Non ho nulla contro sole...ci mancherebbe.....ma allora chi ha un matrimonio normale all'insegna del rispetto e della fedeltà..che cazzo deve fare?MA ci fai o ci sei fammi capire!!!!!!!!


 A me pare di avere detto che SOle è una donna fantastica, per quello che scrive qui dentro.
Fantastica per come è riuscita a gestire la sua crisi matrimoniale.
Fantastica per come è riuscita ad aiutare suo marito.
E piuttosto ho espresso la mia invidia nei confronti di suo marito, io certo non sono mai statao amato da una donna come lei ha amato suo marito.

Chi ha un matrimonio normale all'insegno del rispetto e della fedeltà beato lui.
Conosco persone così, ma non mi pare che si indignino se vedono che altre persone non vivono alla stessa maniera eh?

Ci sono o ci faccio cosa?
Ma porco cane cosa posso farci io se mi sono ritrovato a vivere in un certo modo?
E' andata così...

Pensi forse che Sole non vivesse un matrimonio normale? Eh? 
Poi sono capitate delle cose.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi tu sei diretto....sei cosi...e ti vai bene così.....mi sei simpatico per questo!Mica tenti di convincerci che è giusto così.....come fai tu...capisci vero?Conte è sotto tiro perchè vede tutto fantastico....anche la franzoni.....!!"!


Ma non è vero che vedo tutto fantastico eh? 
Ma cosa dici?


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

sole è una donna in gamba che non è qui per sentirsi giudicare il marito.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sole è una donna in gamba che non è qui per sentirsi giudicare il marito.


E neanche per farsi giudicare lei...voglio sperare eh?


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E neanche per farsi giudicare lei...voglio sperare eh?


già, vale per tutti però


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> già, vale per tutti però


Certo...


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

parola di scout?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parola di scout?


Senti...
Ho usato proprio te, per far capire nelle tue carni, la differenza che passa tra esprimere opinioni e offendere la gente, no?
E fatalità quel post fu disapprovato...
( da qualche utente eh? Non ho motivi per pensare che sia stata tu)...

Ho mai offeso qualcuno qua dentro?

Ovvio che se mi sento giudicato, o vittima di un pregiudizio, e te l'ho già spiegato, io alzo un muro altrettanto potente no?


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...
> Ho usato proprio te, per far capire nelle tue carni, la differenza che passa tra esprimere opinioni e offendere la gente, no?
> E fatalità quel post fu disapprovato...
> ( da qualche utente eh? Non ho motivi per pensare che sia stata tu)...
> ...


ma quali carni......prendiamola meno sul serio, dai:mrgreen:


----------



## elena... (6 Ottobre 2011)

*...*

buonasera..
scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione ma vorrei capire come fate a parlare inquesto modo?!?!voi veramente ci dovreste stare male ma x quello che fate ai vostri patner..traditi umiliati..e x cosa x un avventura di una notte?ma xk nonfate del vostro patner anche il vostro amante il vostro miglior amico oltre che il vostro compagno?
ma soprattutto perchè se non state più bene non vi lasciate e date fine a questa grande farsa?
purtroppo a volte le cose che facciamo non vanno come speravamo ma a quel punto quando ci rendiamo conto dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità non credete?
scusate se sono stata un pò brutale ma io sono completamente contro a questi tipi di rapporti!!perche se pure ci sono figli questi soffrono a mio parere di più xk sono qelli che per primi si rendono conto della situazione..


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

elena... ha detto:


> buonasera..
> scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione ma vorrei capire come fate a parlare inquesto modo?!?!voi veramente ci dovreste stare male ma x quello che fate ai vostri patner..traditi umiliati..e x cosa x un avventura di una notte?ma xk nonfate del vostro patner anche il vostro amante il vostro miglior amico oltre che il vostro compagno?
> ma soprattutto perchè se non state più bene non vi lasciate e date fine a questa grande farsa?
> purtroppo a volte le cose che facciamo non vanno come speravamo ma a quel punto quando ci rendiamo conto dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità non credete?
> scusate se sono stata un pò brutale ma io sono completamente contro a questi tipi di rapporti!!perche se pure ci sono figli questi soffrono a mio parere di più xk sono qelli che per primi si rendono conto della situazione..



Nessuno ti ha risposto eh? 


... ehhhhhhhhhhhh, sembra facile/semplice :mrgreen: mi e' venuta in mente questo vecchio carosello 

*
SEMBRA FACILE FARE UN BUON CAFFÈ
*
[video=youtube;uNbXtCqDIQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNbXtCqDIQE&feature=related[/video]


:bye::bye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Ottobre 2011)

elena... ha detto:


> buonasera..
> scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione ma vorrei capire come fate a parlare inquesto modo?!?!voi veramente ci dovreste stare male ma x quello che fate ai vostri patner..traditi umiliati..e x cosa x un avventura di una notte?ma xk nonfate del vostro patner anche il vostro amante il vostro miglior amico oltre che il vostro compagno?
> ma soprattutto perchè se non state più bene non vi lasciate e date fine a questa grande farsa?
> purtroppo a volte le cose che facciamo non vanno come speravamo ma a quel punto quando ci rendiamo conto dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità non credete?
> scusate se sono stata un pò brutale ma io sono completamente contro a questi tipi di rapporti!!perche se pure ci sono figli questi soffrono a mio parere di più xk sono qelli che per primi si rendono conto della situazione..


Rispondo io.
Mio marito è a tutt'oggi mio amico, mio amante, padre di mia figlia e....mio marito.
I miei tradimenti non sono una grande farsa, nè avventure di una notte.
Io mi prendo le mie responsabilità e porto avanti quello che ho cominciato (matrimonio e famiglia).
Mia figlia ha una madre e un padre che la seguono: se e quando verrà a chiedere conto di quello che faccio so cosa risponderle.

Poi scopo con altri uomini, quando mi pare e piace.

Non erigo a modello per gli altri la mia vita.
Sono grata a coloro che, pur agendo all'esatto contrario di me, non cercano di erigermi a modello la loro.


----------



## zona del disastro (6 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la relazione extra cosi'e'uno schifo,scusa se lo scrivo.Perche'diventa un peso,invece che un relax.
> L'ho scritto qua'e lo ripeto perche'ti e'sfuggito,io all'altra penso solo quelle 2 ore che la vedo,quando le telefono,e stop.
> Se facesse come il tuo amante,l'avrei gia'spedita......
> E anche noi ci vediamo pochissimo,3 volte al mese....e mi va'benissimo,perche'se dovessi fare....tutti i martedi'in motel...sarebbe finita da un pezzo.


Eppero', scusate, uno non deve andare sopra le righe e gli altri utenti non si offendono e non si polemizza e ho capito e sono daccordo. Pero' io quando sento questi supermen di cartone che si sparano queste pere di autoesaltazione ci resto male davvero.
 Ma chi credi di essere? Si, ce lho con te, Lothar.Non capisco il senso di interventi del genere: per te e' solo sesso abbiamo capito, vai nel forum di sifredi se ce l ha e piantala li'. E ora disapprovatemi pure, questo mi sentivo di scrivere.
Per Rossi: hai tutta la mia comprensione, vedi di viverla bene questa storia, anche quando sembra solo dolore e' la cosa piu' bella del mondo amare qualcuno/a, senza calcoli e tornaconti, perche' cosi' deve essere.

ps relax...mio dio, non ho parole, davvero...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

elena... ha detto:


> buonasera..
> scusate se mi intrometto in questa discussione ma vorrei capire come fate a parlare inquesto modo?!?!voi veramente ci dovreste stare male ma x quello che fate ai vostri patner..traditi umiliati..e x cosa x un avventura di una notte?ma xk nonfate del vostro patner anche il vostro amante il vostro miglior amico oltre che il vostro compagno?
> ma soprattutto perchè se non state più bene non vi lasciate e date fine a questa grande farsa?
> purtroppo a volte le cose che facciamo non vanno come speravamo ma a quel punto quando ci rendiamo conto dobbiamo prenderci le nostre responsabilità non credete?
> scusate se sono stata un pò brutale ma io sono completamente contro a questi tipi di rapporti!!perche se pure ci sono figli questi soffrono a mio parere di più xk sono qelli che per primi si rendono conto della situazione..


Ma porca miseria che cosa credi che non abbia tentato di fare eh?
Per me è stata durissima mettermi difronte al fatto di essermi accompagnato a donne sbagliate per me, di aver sposato una donna sbagliata per me.
E fidati, sto mettendo fine, a tutte le farse.
Mi sono assunto tutte le mie responsabilità e vado avanti.
Se io avessi avuto al mio fianco una donna, che fosse stata la mia migliore amante, la mia migliore amica, L A M I A COMPAGNA...non ci sarebbe stato tutto questo.

Neanch'io sai ho mai inteso ergere a modello la mia vita, io ho solo portato la mia esperienza...

Ma l'ho capito a mie spese...
HO dovuto mio malgrado, capitolare, dopo aver incontrato una donna che con orgoglio posso finalmente dire...
Questa si che va bene per me.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Eppero', scusate, uno non deve andare sopra le righe e gli altri utenti non si offendono e non si polemizza e ho capito e sono daccordo. Pero' io quando sento questi supermen di cartone che si sparano queste pere di autoesaltazione ci resto male davvero.
> Ma chi credi di essere? Si, ce lho con te, Lothar.Non capisco il senso di interventi del genere: per te e' solo sesso abbiamo capito, vai nel forum di sifredi se ce l ha e piantala li'. E ora disapprovatemi pure, questo mi sentivo di scrivere.
> Per Rossi: hai tutta la mia comprensione, vedi di viverla bene questa storia, anche quando sembra solo dolore e' la cosa piu' bella del mondo amare qualcuno/a, senza calcoli e tornaconti, perche' cosi' deve essere.
> 
> ps relax...mio dio, non ho parole, davvero...


Grande ZOna, grande...
Ma non siamo tutti uguali eh?
Esiste anche l'inferno Lothariano...
Vedi, quando mi sono confidato con Lothar, raccontandogli le mie pene d'amore...lui mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e mi ha detto...ma sei mona, sei invornito conte della malora...soffri per na malattia, per un cancro, per na morte, per un affare andato male, per aver perso un affare...ma non per queste cose qua....

Vedi il senso è questo.
Ora mi massacreranno...
Il senso è questo: Ma porco cazzo, ho già una moglie in casa, che mi rompe le palle, esige e pretende da me, con lei ci litigo, discuto, condivido...se ho un' amante con lei dev'essere solo relax e non pesi...

Se ho un'amante e questa invece di fare del buon sesso con me, mi scaraventa addosso tutte le sue problematiche esistenziali, diventa un peso, diventa una cosa cupa e pericolosa per il mio equilibrio emotivo...

Zona mia moglie non mi direbbe mai..tu non devi più vedere quella donna, perchè ci scopi...
Ma mi direbbe, non voglio che tu veda quella donna, perchè poi sei triste, incazzato, rabbioso...ti riempie la testa di cose che non ti fanno star bene e di cui tu non sei responsabile.

Poi detta tra noi...giro la frittata...cosa credi?
Che se io ho un'amica che vedo di tanto in tanto per un caffè o altro...voglia da me...che le confidi tutte le mie ansie e angosce o tutte le mie seghe mentali?

Lothar è brutale...ma dice una cosa vera:
A ciascuno il suo...
Lui almeno non viene qua a lamentarsi dei suoi problemi e dei suoi guai.


----------



## confusione (6 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Te l'ho già fatto notare:
> Noi siamo qui per capire i fenomeni.
> Chi sei tu per stabilire se una cosa va bene o non va bene.
> Il regno degli affetti e sentimenti, è una cosa delicata, soggettiva e personale.
> ...


sono perfettamente daccordo con te!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Perche' arriverete e ve ne andrete scortati dalla polizia, guardati a vista?
> 
> chiedi a Farfy...
> 
> ahahahahahah


Se Farfy sono io non capisco cosa c'entro.....il ristorante, la polizia....boh


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Minerva*

Scusa ma non mi trovi d'accordo!Se si scrive su questo forum è anche per ascoltare il giudizio altrui....il parere altrui...l'opinione altrui....!Io da ex traditore.....ho avuto un senso di rigetto......!Non mi reputo migliore di altri.... mi disturba questo continuo complimentarsi con situazioni e persone che sarebbe preferibile non adulare.....!Sembra che questo sito sia diventato Adulare.it.!!Chiaro che questo non accade a tutti....e questo ultimamente mi insospettisce e non poco.............!Se non si vuol esser giudicati nel bene o nel male non si scive della prpria vita privata!!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Eppero', scusate, uno non deve andare sopra le righe e gli altri utenti non si offendono e non si polemizza e ho capito e sono daccordo. Pero' io quando sento questi supermen di cartone che si sparano queste pere di autoesaltazione ci resto male davvero.
> Ma chi credi di essere? Si, ce lho con te, Lothar.Non capisco il senso di interventi del genere: per te e' solo sesso abbiamo capito, vai nel forum di sifredi se ce l ha e piantala li'. E ora disapprovatemi pure, questo mi sentivo di scrivere.
> Per Rossi: hai tutta la mia comprensione, vedi di viverla bene questa storia, anche quando sembra solo dolore e' la cosa piu' bella del mondo amare qualcuno/a, senza calcoli e tornaconti, perche' cosi' deve essere.
> 
> ps relax...mio dio, non ho parole, davvero...



bene tu devi avercela con me...ci mancherebbe..uno che soffre le pene amorose e non ha le palle con me ha poco da spartire.
Sappi per tua norma che sei l'unico....non solo ho fb e email di molti che scrivono qua'..ma 15gg fa'ho pranzato con 7 di loro...a 3 km da casa mia..non so se mi spiego.

Poi divento maestro e ti insegno....
la mia amante tra 25gg potrebbe non essere piu'tale,dopo 4 mesi....piango?vengo qua'a fare post invorniti come fai tu?le mando le rose rosse?noooooooooo.....per non sbagliarmi ne ho adocchiata un'altra.....impara disastrato...


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande ZOna, grande...
> Ma non siamo tutti uguali eh?
> Esiste anche l'inferno Lothariano...
> Vedi, quando mi sono confidato con Lothar, raccontandogli le mie pene d'amore...lui mi ha dato una pacca sulle spalle e mi ha detto...ma sei mona, sei invornito conte della malora...soffri per na malattia, per un cancro, per na morte, per un affare andato male, per aver perso un affare...ma non per queste cose qua....
> ...


ehhh amico mio dice sante verita'...ma sei troppo diplomatico.
diciamocela....disastrato si merita di essere una pezza da piedi,perche'la allegretta che ogni tanto la elargisce anche a lui,l'ha battezzato bene


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Lothar*

A bene...questo posto adesso è diventato anche pieno di maestri di vita......ti insegno....ti"IMPARO"..guarda me.....sei fantastico......sei tosta.....che donna...che uomo...incomincio a rimpiangere il trio"MONNEZZA"...almeno loro ci davano spunto per grasse risate...fra minacce e boutade del cavolo......!!Credo che non ci sia proprio nulla da imparare a dir il vero.....!!Il tuo metro Lothar è giusto per te.....ma discutibile per altri.....!!Io continuo a sostenere che chi ha le palle..affrionta la vita da solo senza scomodi passeggeri.....da soli si può strappare mutande a chi ci pare,strappare peli del sedere a morsi....insomma di tutto di più.....con un patner ignaro non è proprio il massimo......insomma è un pò da vigliacchi no?Continuo a non capire  perchè quando nella coppia sorgono problemi non si discuta,invece di abbassarsi mutande a iosa fuori casa.........perchè poi si arriva qui a piagnucolare....con i sensi di colpa per il povero marito o la povera prole!!!E allora viva lothar....non piagnucola,non si lamenta,consapevole dei suoi torti e delle sue debolezze!!Basta che non si erga a modello da imitare.....sarebbe troppo......anche se in questo forum"FANTASTICO"succede anche questo!!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Ottobre 2011)

> Io continuo a sostenere che chi ha le palle..affrionta la vita da solo senza scomodi passeggeri....


 Chi ha le palle affronta la vita è basta ..... 
A volte ti ritrovi solo ad affrontare la vita lo sai?????
anche se accanto hai  uno "scomodo passeggero" come lo definisci tu .......


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

ma, uno diventa uno scomodo passeggero, perché non lo si affronta … 

mmmh, non era questo il senso? 


sienne


----------



## lothar57 (7 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Chi ha le palle affronta la vita è basta .....
> A volte ti ritrovi solo ad affrontare la vita lo sai?????
> anche se accanto hai  uno "scomodo passeggero" come lo definisci tu .......


perdi tempo amica Oscuro la vede in maniera diversa........


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Ma che....*

Che cosa stupida...chi ha le palle affronta la vita e basta?Tutti affrontano la vita.....anche il rapinatore....affronta la vita quindi ha le palle..ma si può scrivere un idiozia tale?Avere le palle significa anche non coinvolgere persone ignare nelle nostre scellerate scelte di vita....preservarle o coinvolgerle!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

Oscuro...

tu hai scritto che un tempo hai tradito.
Posso chiederti che cosa pensavi in quel periodo? 
Nel senso: ti guardavi allo specchio e ti dicevi "egoista merda" etc, o cercavi di autogiustificarti, almeno in parte? Ci stavi male per quello che facevi?

Te lo chiedo non in spirito di polemica, ma per capire che ricordi hai, che tipo di giudizio avevi di te, per capire la tua veemenza di adesso.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che cosa stupida...chi ha le palle affronta la vita e basta?Tutti affrontano la vita.....anche il rapinatore....affronta la vita quindi ha le palle..ma si può scrivere un idiozia tale?Avere le palle significa anche non coinvolgere persone ignare nelle nostre scellerate scelte di vita....preservarle o coinvolgerle!!!


Ciao, 

ti quoto!

sienne


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che cosa stupida...chi ha le palle affronta la vita e basta?Tutti affrontano la vita.....anche il rapinatore....affronta la vita quindi ha le palle..ma si può scrivere un idiozia tale?Avere le palle significa anche non coinvolgere persone ignare nelle nostre scellerate scelte di vita....preservarle o coinvolgerle!!!



[video=youtube;407jFKGDEhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=407jFKGDEhI[/video]



​


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2011)

La verità?Cervavo delle stupide giustificazioni ignaro del fatto che non c'è giustificazione....!!!Il rapporto era finito e non avevo il coraggio di andare all'altare da lì' a 6 mesi.....!!!!Avevo enormi sensi di colpa.....e non credevo di aver un lato oscuro....credevo non mi sarebbe mai successo.....invece....il mio mondo implose.....e mi ritrovai solo in una vita un pò sbandata!!Vita notturna...compagnie femminili poco o molto raccomandabili...fate voi.......mi son perso per poi ritrovare ciò che pensavo di essere.......!La mia non è veemenza..ma semplice realtà......e ho continuato così per qualche anno.....massima onestà...in primis per oscuro!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (7 Ottobre 2011)

> Avere le palle significa anche non coinvolgere persone ignare nelle nostre scellerate scelte di vita....preservarle o coinvolgerle!!!


Su questo dovresti ragionarci sopra togliendoti un po i paraocchi.........



> anche il rapinatore....affronta la vita quindi ha le palle..


Ma oscuroooo il rapinatore nn è solo quello che che va a rapinare la banche !!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bene tu devi avercela con me...ci mancherebbe..uno che soffre le pene amorose e non ha le palle con me ha poco da spartire.
> Sappi per tua norma che sei l'unico....non solo ho fb e email di molti che scrivono qua'..ma 15gg fa'ho pranzato con 7 di loro...a 3 km da casa mia..non so se mi spiego.
> 
> Poi divento maestro e ti insegno....
> la mia amante tra 25gg potrebbe non essere piu'tale,dopo 4 mesi....piango?vengo qua'a fare post invorniti come fai tu?le mando le rose rosse?noooooooooo.....per non sbagliarmi ne ho adocchiata un'altra.....impara disastrato...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
maestrone di vita...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH....


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Ottobre 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?Cervavo delle stupide giustificazioni ignaro del fatto che *non c'è giustificazione*....!!!*Il rapporto era finito e non avevo il coraggio di andare all'altare da lì' a 6 mesi*.....!!!!*Avevo enormi sensi di colpa.....e non credevo di aver un lato oscuro....credevo non mi sarebbe mai successo.....invece....il mio mondo implose.....e mi ritrovai solo in una vita un pò sbandata*!!Vita notturna...compagnie femminili poco o molto raccomandabili...fate voi.......mi son perso per poi ritrovare ciò che pensavo di essere.......!La mia non è veemenza..ma semplice realtà......e ho continuato così per qualche anno.....massima onestà...in primis per oscuro!!!!


Sai Oscuro, anche secondo me non c'è giustificazione. 
Ma motivi(=spiegazioni) sì, come nel tuo caso.
Scrivi che il motivo era la tua paura, il rapporto finito. E ti sentivi male per quello che facevi. Non pensavi che ti sarebbe mai successo e invece... e usi un verbo, "succedere", che spesso qui si condanna, perchè "certe cose non succedono, ma si scelgono".
Non mi pare però che tu ti sia descritto come una persona che all'epoca si spanciava dalle risate a umiliare la propria donna. Agivi male, per mancanza di dialogo, palle, coraggio, per egoismo, tutto quello che vuoi.
Ma ti sentivi sperso in fondo, no?
E hai avuto la forza di guardarti in faccia e riconoscere la verità e cambiare, o sbaglio?
Se io avessi letto la tua storia all'epoca, credo che ti avrei lodato nel momento in cui tu avessi deciso di cambiare. E penso che prima ti avrei incoraggiato a chiederti che cosa non andava nel tuo rapporto, ti avrei chiesto di riflettere su quello che avevi, che volevi, sulle tue paure.

Alla fine, è quello che hai fatto, no?

Ecco. Io non giustifico i traditori, solo che non vedo alcun motivo di ridere sulle loro autogiustificazioni, perchè credo che siano inevitabili.


----------



## Lostris (7 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai Oscuro, anche secondo me non c'è giustificazione.
> Ma motivi(=spiegazioni) sì, come nel tuo caso.
> Scrivi che il motivo era la tua paura, il rapporto finito. E ti sentivi male per quello che facevi. Non pensavi che ti sarebbe mai successo e invece... e usi un verbo, "succedere", che spesso qui si condanna, perchè "certe cose non succedono, ma si scelgono".
> Non mi pare però che tu ti sia descritto come una persona che all'epoca si spanciava dalle risate a umiliare la propria donna. Agivi male, per mancanza di dialogo, palle, coraggio, per egoismo, tutto quello che vuoi.
> ...


Com'è che dite qui? Quoto!


----------



## Andy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Avere le palle significa decidere di pulire la propria camera, senza nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. E quando hai finito, sei tutto sudato, ma fiero di quello che hai fatto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avere le palle significa decidere di pulire la propria camera, senza nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. E quando hai finito, sei tutto sudato, ma fiero di quello che hai fatto.


Bella Andy, mi piace, approvo.


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avere le palle significa decidere di pulire la propria camera, senza nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. E quando hai finito, sei tutto sudato, ma fiero di quello che hai fatto.


Quoto :up:


----------



## lunaiena (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avere le palle significa decidere di pulire la propria camera, senza nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. E quando hai finito, sei tutto sudato, ma fiero di quello che hai fatto.



:up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avere le palle significa decidere di pulire la propria camera, senza nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto. E quando hai finito, sei tutto sudato, ma fiero di quello che hai fatto.


... hai dimenticato il bagno 


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Classico*

Modo di fare di chi si vuol convincere da se'...







ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Ottobre 2011)

*Admin help*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Modo di fare di chi si vuol convincere da se'...
> 
> 
> ciao blu



Ho sbagliato 3d,ho fatto confusioneeee !!!!




Puoi correggere cancellando l'ultimo messaggio, grazie.


ciao da blu


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Ottobre 2011)

nono


----------

